# HD/DM and itching???



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Has anyone had a dog that has mild HD (or possibly DM) itch? It seems as though he specifically itches his hips, no where else. Could this be because of pain or numbness? He doesn't have fleas or even dry skin (anymore)...but after work or sleep, he always has tufts of hair standing on end over his hips, and they are usually a little damp.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Here's a couple of pictures:


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I had a DM dog and never recall any excessive itching as the DM kicked in....

He's obviously working over those spots pretty good ...gnawing on them and all.

Hope all gets figured out.

Who's the little dude in the picture ?


SuperG


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

That's Finnick. The new baby.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

lauren43 said:


> That's Finnick. The new baby.
> 
> View attachment 248473



Nice....


SuperG


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My DM dog has no issues with itchies. Hope you find out what's troubling your pup.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

It may not be itching. It may be pain. We see over grooming in many animals over painful areas. Often animals chew at painful sites. 

Is he on anything for pain and inflammation?


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

I know of a bloodhound that had bone spurs in his front legs and he chewed the area bare. The owner told me he was chewing out of pain.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the dog might have a pinched nerve that is bothering him - he looks like he is leaning , unequal weight distribution

have that checked . do pressure points with thumb along the muscle on each side of the spine . he will let you know.

canine chiropractor can find and adjust or use one of the lazer treatments


----------

